# Locking gas cap



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe that someone attempted to syphon gas out of my 65 yesterday. I went to auto zone and picked up a locking gas cap. The stock cap says not vented but the only ones they had were vented. Will this make a difference good or bad. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

They sell them. I have a non-vented locking cap. I would take that back and try Napa. If they don't have it they can probably order it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A vented cap will leak every time you take off from a stop, due to the low position of the filler cap. I have never had good luck with any locking gas cap sealing on these cars. Good luck, though.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Tape a cocked rat trap to the inside of the filler door......just don't forget it when YOU go for gas.....


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

hahaha i like the rat trap idea. Maybe I will just leave the locking cap on when parked and put the stock one on when driving.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

SDGoat619 said:


> hahaha i like the rat trap idea. Maybe I will just leave the locking cap on when parked and put the stock one on when driving.


That will probably get old in a hurry. I assume you don't have a vent nipple with a rubber line on the filler neck of the tank? If you do, you don't need a vented cap. Just checkin'............


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah i do have the vented filler neck. However the only locking gas cap that i can get in good old cali are the vented caps mainly b/c of emissions regulations. Maybe I can fill the cap vent with sylicone or something to block it off considering the filler neck is already vented


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

order one online


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

actually California does not wanted vented caps. They want no evaporative emissions from the tank


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

SDGoat619 said:


> Yeah i do have the vented filler neck. However the only locking gas cap that i can get in good old cali are the vented caps mainly b/c of emissions regulations. Maybe I can fill the cap vent with sylicone or something to block it off considering the filler neck is already vented


I read your original post "slower" this time. lol Must have read it too fast the 1st time. I think I missed the word "stock". My neighbors thru the woods had a party last nite. I think I was still tired when I replied earler...


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

On second investigation, I think my tank might be leaking. Has anyone seen this happen 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

It is 80 out today sunny and humid. Could this be the issue 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gas tanks do rust, and the hoses go bad too. Make sure it isnt a rust hole leaking, and replace the vent hose to see if the leak goes away. I used to replace some of them every two to five years or so because they would get brittle on my drag car. The rust comes from condensation when the tank cools and it isnt full of fuel, water can form on the inside and start rust if it sits for a while without a full tank. Up here in Michigan the tanks rust from the outside because of salt, unless you live by the ocean it would be inside out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks like water in the gas from that last pic.


----------

